# Man slices off Arm



## masiman (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone have anything more on this other than a news of the wierd writeup?

Foxnew writeup
Sky News writeup


----------



## TDunk (Oct 1, 2008)

Heard something about it on the radio this morning, but i thought they said they re-atatched and he'd be ok.


----------

